# [EVDL] Vacuum pump on Ebay



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> James Massey <[email protected]> wrote:
> > G'day All
> >
> > Probbly need to be VERY quick to get this one -
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> James Massey <[email protected]> wrote:
> > G'day Evan, All
> > The Rover/Peugeot pump
> > should solve that at low cost, and a reliable new part is a bonus
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just purchased one of these pumps with shipping to NC, $48.76 total. Does
anyone know how fast they are typically driven in the native Rover diesel
application? I assume the Rover diesel idles around 500 rpm, has a large
crank pulley, and a maximum engine speed around 4,000 rpm.

The higher the vacuum, the lower the power requirement for the pump, so the
initial pump-down is the highest loading and cruise should only draw
frictional losses. I would not decouple a mechanical pump from the motor.
I want vacuum waiting and ready when I hit the brake pedal!
Stephen Chapman



> James Massey <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > G'day Evan, All
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So a 2:1 drive ratio.... OK to run pump at 8,000 rpm?



> Evan Tuer <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Wed, May 19, 2010 at 3:23 PM, Stephen Chapman <[email protected]>
> > wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I installed a belt driven pump on my car and did it a little
differently. I had to supply both the drive and driven pulleys so I
had plenty of options. The main thing is that I made sure the pulley
on the pump was larger than the pulley on the motor. This would allow
the pump to run slower than the motor so I didn't have to worry about
overreving the pump. The pump creates vacuum pretty quickly so there
is no concern about running it too slow. This also puts a little less
load on the motor.

I also used a ribbed belt instead of a V belt. I'm hoping this is more
efficient than a V belt. Since there isn't a lot of load I'm not
worried about keeping it real tight either. The bearings are sealed
and the whole pump is internally lubricated. After taking a 10 mile
drive nothing ran hot, or even warm, so I think it's working fine. And
it's nice to have good brakes again.

Dave Cover

On Wed, May 19, 2010 at 11:17 AM, Stephen Chapman <[email protected]> wrot=
e:
> So a 2:1 drive ratio.... OK to run pump at 8,000 rpm?
>
>


> Evan Tuer <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> On Wed, May 19, 2010 at 3:23 PM, Stephen Chapman <[email protected]>
> >> wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

At 12:45 AM 20/05/2010, Evan wrote:
>


> Stephen Chapman <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > I just purchased one of these pumps with shipping to NC, $48.76
> > total. Does
> > > anyone know how fast they are typically driven in the native Rover diesel
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> James Massey <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > It looks like you're familiar with this pump, so questions:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Standard engine rotation is CCW viewed from the flywheel, so assuming the
Peugeot is the same and accounting for the different view, the assumed
rotation of the pump would be clockwise viewed from the drive pulley end. I
have not received mine yet, but based on the outside shape, my assumption is
the mainshaft has an eccentric and connecting rod that moves a diaphragm.
The direction of airflow is determined with check valves, so unless there is
some unique feature for dealing with lubrication, the pump should operate in
either direction. If you have a choice, I would recommend operation in the
clockwise direction viewed from the drive pulley end.

Early Hondas, Corvairs, and some aircraft engines feature opposite
rotation. There may be others out there...

I will post a video to youtube when I receive my pump.
Stephen Chapman



> Evan Tuer <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Sun, May 23, 2010 at 2:30 AM, James Massey <[email protected]>
> > wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A quick Google points to a rotation direction change for Hondas around Model
year 2000. It probably happened one or more models at a time. I did not
find one all encompassing definitive site relating to this, so caveat
emptor!

Stephen Chapman



> James Massey <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > At 11:05 PM 23/05/2010, Stephen Chapman wrote:
> > >Standard engine rotation is CCW <snip>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>From the original post in this thread...

Item number:400122082724 belt drive vacuum pump.

Looks like 9 left...

Stephen Chapman



> Bob Rice <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hey, guyz? Got the link for that pump, the E pay or whatever? Looks like
> > JUST what I'm looking for?
> ...


----------

